# Are there any phones that work well?



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Not as a phone, but as a Tesla Model 3 Fob? 

My Samsung Galaxy S6 works most of the time, but it takes upwards of 30 seconds to connect with the car so I can open the doors. I almost always have to take the phone out of my pocket, turn it on, and bring the Tesla app to the front.

I'd even consider switching to an iPhone if they worked the way I expected.


----------



## mxbzz (Mar 16, 2018)

Have you whitelisted the Tesla app so that it never goes into Doze/battery optimization mode? http://nine-faq.9folders.com/articl...-the-samsung-galaxy-android-6-7-and-8-devices

If so, my iPhone X has a 95% success rate without me having to touch the app at all. It's been very reliable, and I can only think of one instance where my car did not unlock.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Apple phones are definitely seeing higher success rates than Android right now.

In 100 days with my car and a few hundred locks and unlocks I would say the number of failures is 5 or less giving me a 99% success rate!


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

I'll give that a try, mxbzz, I thought I'd done it already but looks like I didn't.


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

iPhone X here 2500miles not one failure, have yet to need to resort to the card.


----------



## SolanaModel3 (Jul 30, 2017)

The setting mxbzz mentioned should solve your issues... The battery optimization of later Android versions is a bit too agressive and interferes with the necessary backgriund app functions...


----------



## Matt Marshall (Apr 21, 2018)

My iPhone 7 works about 10% of the time. The other 90% I have to pull the phone out open the Tesla app and usually manually unlock the car. It’s absolutely terrible. In fact, when it works I’m surprised. It’s the one thing I’m actually embarrassed about when showing the car to people.


----------



## JohnTc (Apr 6, 2018)

iPhone X here. Had the car for almost a month and only one failure.


----------



## guyver423 (Mar 14, 2018)

JohnTc said:


> iPhone X here. Had the car for almost a month and only one failure.


Same here


----------



## Rhaekar (Mar 27, 2018)

I had some issues the first 2 weeks but ever since then it's been near perfect. Worse case has been I just had to hit the home button on my phone to turn the screen on and it opens, don't even have to unlock it. Even that is pretty rare though. It's a galaxy s7 edge.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Matt Marshall said:


> My iPhone 7 works about 10% of the time. The other 90% I have to pull the phone out open the Tesla app and usually manually unlock the car. It's absolutely terrible. In fact, when it works I'm surprised. It's the one thing I'm actually embarrassed about when showing the car to people.


What iOS are you on? Most with iPhone are having pretty good luck, so seems something is certainly off with your phone, Bluetooth or car


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

I have an iPhone 8 and I've had no issues.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

Matt Marshall said:


> My iPhone 7 works about 10% of the time. The other 90% I have to pull the phone out open the Tesla app and usually manually unlock the car. It's absolutely terrible. In fact, when it works I'm surprised. It's the one thing I'm actually embarrassed about when showing the car to people.


One thing that I have noticed is that iPhones do not work very well at all if you use them in "low power mode" (settings -> battery -> low power mode). Is it possible that could be your issue?


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

Two Pixels are working just fine so far.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I just posted this in the thread about Android but thought I'd post it here as well.....

I have a Samsung S8+ and it works great. The only regular flaw I've noticed is that once each morning I need to turn on airplane mode then turn it off again. Once I do that it phone works the rest of the day without issue. I did adjust one setting that I read about before I got the car, I think it was to allow the app to work in the background.


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

PatrickM said:


> One thing that I have noticed is that iPhones do not work very well at all if you use them in "low power mode" (settings -> battery -> low power mode). Is it possible that could be your issue?


@Matt Marshall If you're still having problems after that, it would be worth logging out of the app and/or removing the connection to your phone from the car, then re-connecting it. Mine stopped working after an update a while back, re-connected it and it's been fine since.


----------



## goto10 (Mar 15, 2018)

My Note 8 has always worked fine with only a handful of hiccups in my ~2 months of ownership. I haven't done anything special with app/power settings.


----------



## Star Trek Nerd (May 23, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Apple phones are definitely seeing higher success rates than Android right now.
> 
> In 100 days with my car and a few hundred locks and unlocks I would say the number of failures is 5 or less giving me a 99% success rate!


That's rediculously too high. A keyfob has 100% success unless the battery is dead. Most cars will tell you when battery is low, so as long as one replaces the battery, the success is 100%. We need a physical keyfob.


----------



## Star Trek Nerd (May 23, 2018)

Frank99 said:


> Not as a phone, but as a Tesla Model 3 Fob?
> 
> My Samsung Galaxy S6 works most of the time, but it takes upwards of 30 seconds to connect with the car so I can open the doors. I almost always have to take the phone out of my pocket, turn it on, and bring the Tesla app to the front.
> 
> I'd even consider switching to an iPhone if they worked the way I expected.


Don't get an LG G5 or LG V30.

Samsung S8+ works well with the Model 3, although out of preference, I'm not sure if keeping the S8+.

I would liked an alternative to Samsung or Apple.


----------



## mkg3 (May 25, 2017)

My wife - Galaxy S8, me - iPhone X.

Both no issues. We've had the vehicle since 7/6/18.

Side note - Remote S on Apple Watch works just fine to unlock, lock open f/trunk without a phone.


----------



## Star Trek Nerd (May 23, 2018)

mkg3 said:


> My wife - Galaxy S8, me - iPhone X.
> 
> Both no issues. We've had the vehicle since 7/6/18.
> 
> Side note - Remote S on Apple Watch works just fine to unlock, lock open f/trunk without a phone.


I've had the car since 5/5/18. I'm on my third phone.

Samsung S8+ finally working well. Although I'm not liking the phone itself. I'd like something that works that's not Samsung.

Anyone have success other than Samsung or Apple?


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Frank99 said:


> Not as a phone, but as a Tesla Model 3 Fob?
> 
> My Samsung Galaxy S6 works most of the time, but it takes upwards of 30 seconds to connect with the car so I can open the doors. I almost always have to take the phone out of my pocket, turn it on, and bring the Tesla app to the front.
> 
> I'd even consider switching to an iPhone if they worked the way I expected.


My iPhone X works very well. Never failed to open the doors and lock them as I walk away.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Bill Hoffer said:


> My iPhone X works very well. Never failed to open the doors and lock them as I walk away.


Using my iPhone6, I've had no lock failures but 3 door unlock failures in my almost-a-month period of ownership. My wife has had no failures with her iPhoneSE.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Using my iPhone6, I've had no lock failures but 3 door unlock failures in my almost-a-month period of ownership. My wife has had no failures with her iPhoneSE.


part of the difference I believe is your iPhone 6 uses the older BT protocol, while your wife's SE has the current, which has been shown to be much more reliable for uses like this.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

2 iPhone X's, 2 months with the car. Maybe 3 unlock failures is all. It is not 100% perfect, but I'm very happy with the success since I don't have to carry a fob. If they offer one, and it appears one is coming, I will likely get at least one to make it easier should a cold day in hell ever come and I let someone borrow or use the car, but that isn't likely.


----------



## Sparky4life (Jul 27, 2018)

Bill Hoffer said:


> My iPhone X works very well. Never failed to open the doors and lock them as I walk away.


Ditto with my IPhone 7 Plus.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

I first was using a ZTE Axon and it was very hit-and-miss, mostly miss. Amazon Prime Day had a smokin' deal on a Essential Phone PH-1 and it's much improved, though I do have to occasionally switch to the card.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

I have an iPhone 8 and a Model 3 with 28.1. After months of no problems, I walked down to my car this morning with my phone in my hand and pulled the handle and nothing. So I used the app to unlock it by unlocking my phone and then hitting the unlock button on the app and I was in but then when I wanted to drive it said I needed to get the card and put it in the cupholder. And I could have gotten out the card from my wallet, but I wanted to fix the problem so...

I put on airplane mode on my phone and turned airplane mode off. Didn't help.
I rebooted my phone. Didn't help.
I went to the settings menu on the car and picked "power off", and the car powered off. Didn't help. (I was sure this would do it too)
I rebooted the MCU by holding down both buttons on the steering wheel and that solved it.

When this phone unlock works, it's great (except for opening the frunk... that always sucks), but when it doesn't it's super annoying.

As soon as the rumored fob is available, I'm getting one.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Star Trek Nerd said:


> That's rediculously too high. A keyfob has 100% success unless the battery is dead. Most cars will tell you when battery is low, so as long as one replaces the battery, the success is 100%. We need a physical keyfob.


Honesty speaking I would never go back to a fob. You still have the key card if you need it and additionally you can use the app to act just like a fob as well with 100% success.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

PatrickM said:


> I have an iPhone 8 and a Model 3 with 28.1. After months of no problems, I walked down to my car this morning with my phone in my hand and pulled the handle and nothing. So I used the app to unlock it by unlocking my phone and then hitting the unlock button on the app and I was in but then when I wanted to drive it said I needed to get the card and put it in the cupholder. And I could have gotten out the card from my wallet, but I wanted to fix the problem so...
> 
> I put on airplane mode on my phone and turned airplane mode off. Didn't help.
> I rebooted my phone. Didn't help.
> ...


so one issue since delivery in feb 3, 2018? that was 193 days ago, so assuming you drive the car at least once a day, park it, then return to drive it home, you would have entered it 386 times. so your fail rate has been ¼ of a percentage point (0.259%). so for that 0.25% you would have the hassle of bringing along a fob every time you leave the house? 
if you had said it fails a few times a week, I could understand it, but 1 out of nearly 400 seems like a chance I would take for the extra benefit of one less thing to carry.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

My wife and I have had 100% success rate with our Samsung S9 and S8+ phones respectively. That's through numerous Model 3 firmware updates. And since the S8 is just an S8+ with a smaller screen and battery, I would expect it to work just as well. I find it liberating to not have any keys or a bulky fob in my pocket all the time.


----------



## hayesb2 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a S8+ but do not see the "Nine" app as per the link posted above?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

iPhone 8 here... on my 3rd software version (24.7 / 28.1 / 28.5) and still have an occasional phone key "miss" on opening the door.

In these cases "waking" the screen solves the issue 100%, just not sure there is anything I can do to make the BT active ALWAYS which seems to be the issue, not the car itself.

Lock on walk away has worked 100% on every version so far. Love the beep tone on now available 28.X


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

I started this thread, and I'd like to apologize. 
After three months with my car and my (ancient? You must be kidding me...) Samsung Galaxy S6, I've come to realize that although it isn't perfect as a key, it works far better than I thought.
I have learned that, sometimes, it just takes a while for the car and phone to communicate. I've taken to walking up to the car and pulling the handle - and waiting. Most of the time, the door opens immediately; sometimes, it takes up to 20 seconds to open. But I don't need to pull out my phone, pull up the app, and start punching buttons - all that was doing was giving me something to do while the car and phone did their little thing. And, in reality, punching at the app while waiting for the door to open seems to cause more problems than just waiting. There is one thing that did seem to make things better, and that was disabling battery optimization for the Tesla app. 
So, I've learned patience and been rewarded with a simpler system. And it gives me 10-15 seconds to ponder whether it's time to throw away a perfectly good phone and buy a new one...


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> so one issue since delivery in feb 3, 2018? that was 193 days ago, so assuming you drive the car at least once a day, park it, then return to drive it home, you would have entered it 386 times. so your fail rate has been ¼ of a percentage point (0.259%). so for that 0.25% you would have the hassle of bringing along a fob every time you leave the house?
> if you had said it fails a few times a week, I could understand it, but 1 out of nearly 400 seems like a chance I would take for the extra benefit of one less thing to carry.


 No, I've had a few issues at various times with it. It's just not that often. But it's a lot more often than 0.26% - nice math by the way.  I think I'd put the failure rate at ~1-2%.

So to be clear, I'm not whining that this is a real problem for me and it needs an immediate solution, but I will say that it definitely doesn't work perfectly and it's kind of annoying when it doesn't. But generally I'm satisfied. But if there was a fob, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

So it happened again this morning. I have no idea what is going on - I haven't had anything other than occassional intermittent problems up until yesterday and now two days in a row the car doesn't seem to see my phone. I was riding my bicycle into work and tried to get my sunglasses out of my car and the car again refused to acknowledge the iPhone 8 sitting right in my hand next to it. I think I'll unpair the two tonight and see if that helps. I wonder if it's a 28.1 thing... or maybe it was posting to this thread. I can imagine someone at Tesla reading my post and thinking "he wants to whine about occasional problems? we can fix that!"


----------



## Celia (Sep 6, 2018)

Matt Marshall said:


> My iPhone 7 works about 10% of the time. The other 90% I have to pull the phone out open the Tesla app and usually manually unlock the car. It's absolutely terrible. In fact, when it works I'm surprised. It's the one thing I'm actually embarrassed about when showing the car to people.


Have you found any solutions yet Matt? I'm experiencing about 30% failure to unlock with an iPhone 7.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Star Trek Nerd said:


> Don't get an LG G5 or LG V30.
> 
> Samsung S8+ works well with the Model 3, although out of preference, I'm not sure if keeping the S8+.
> 
> I would liked an alternative to Samsung or Apple.


Wonder what you have against LG V30?
I have one and love it. Not full of Samsung bloatware.

But I carry a LG V30 and iPhone 7Plus.
And after some serious trial and error.

I have learned that walking up to the passenger door from the right side of the car, has about 75% success of unlocking the door on the handle pull in the first second or two. Can take 5-10 seconds to unlock at times.

Walking up to trunk and unlocking, virtually 100%.

Walking up to driver door from drivers side has 99% of success of unlocking when I pull the handle within a second or two. 100% on second pull.

Doesn't matter which phone I have or both, results favor the trunk and driver door hands down over the front passenger door.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Pixel XL 2 - Works ~90% of the time.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

babula said:


> Pixel XL 2 - Works ~90% of the time.


So, you're NOT recommending the Pixel XL 2? I am happy with 100% of the time. 90% would just make me wonder if it was going to work each time. From reading these forums, the phones I recall people having 100% functionality with are: Samsung S8, S8+, S9 (and likely S9+), iPhone 8 and X. Is there an iPhone 9? If there is, that's probably a good bet also. I'm sure there are others but these are the ones I remember.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

I have a Pixel 2, which has worked 100% of the time since exempting the app from power savings at the beginning of June. Until the most recent app update, it never took more an instant to work, since that update I've occasionally had it take up to 5-10 seconds, but very rarely.


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

My wife and I both have iPhone SEs. Mine has no problems and her's does. Still trying to figure this out. She has to carry the key card with her because she sometimes has to use it to be able to drive.

The problem with using phones as keys is the need to rely on the SW and phone HW manufactured by somebody else. That's precisely why Tesla brought some Model 3 parts in-house after experiencing problems with outside suppliers. I really want a key fob.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich Nuth said:


> My wife and I both have iPhone SEs. Mine has no problems and her's does. Still trying to figure this out. She has to carry the key card with her because she sometimes has to use it to be able to drive.
> 
> The problem with using phones as keys is the need to rely on the SW and phone HW manufactured by somebody else. That's precisely why Tesla brought some Model 3 parts in-house after experiencing problems with outside suppliers. I really want a key fob.


I can understand wanting a key fob (or a new phone) if your current phone didn't work all the time. But why would you want a key fob when your phone works without problem?

BTW, I always carry my key card in my wallet and recommend this to everyone, even if your phone works perfectly. You could drop your phone and break it, the battery could die, your phone could get a virus, etc. With the keycard you will always have a reliable back-up (without calling your spouse and asking them to use their phone to activate the car for keyless driving).


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> So, you're NOT recommending the Pixel XL 2? I am happy with 100% of the time. 90% would just make me wonder if it was going to work each time. From reading these forums, the phones I recall people having 100% functionality with are: Samsung S8, S8+, S9 (and likely S9+), iPhone 8 and X. Is there an iPhone 9? If there is, that's probably a good bet also. I'm sure there are others but these are the ones I remember.


I think 90% is excellent so I would recommend it personally. Saying it works 100% is inaccurate in my opinion as I've had a few times where it didn't work right away.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

iphone 7 and m3 since April. It's worked about 98% of the time for locking and unlocking. When it doesn't work I put the phone in airplane mode, completely shut down the app, turn on airplane mode, wait a sec, and reopen the app. That has worked every time except one where I had to reboot the car with the scroll pop-a-wheelies.

P.S. never going back to a fob again. this blows it out of the water for convenience. I keep the black card in my wallet just in case.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a 1st Gen pixel and it works 100% of the time as long as my screen is active when I walk up to the car. If the screen is off, I give it about a 25% chance to work. Obviously I have gotten in the habit of pulling out my phone and turning on the screen as I approach the car. I am going to place the phone in the middle console anyway


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

NEO said:


> I have a 1st Gen pixel and it works 100% of the time as long as my screen is active when I walk up to the car. If the screen is off, I give it about a 25% chance to work.


If your numbers are even in the ballpark, they prove that it's the behavior of the phone's Bluetooth, not whether the car is "awake" or "asleep" that determines peoples success/failure using a phone as a key. I already knew this to be true because both my phone and my wife's phone unlock the car 100% whether the phone's screen is on or off (and that has been true through numerous firmware upgrades).


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Rich Nuth said:


> My wife and I both have iPhone SEs. Mine has no problems and her's does. Still trying to figure this out. She has to carry the key card with her because she sometimes has to use it to be able to drive.
> 
> The problem with using phones as keys is the need to rely on the SW and phone HW manufactured by somebody else. That's precisely why Tesla brought some Model 3 parts in-house after experiencing problems with outside suppliers. I really want a key fob.


Does she keep her phone in the purse? If so, try having the phone out because the purse or materials inside the purse could block the bluetooth connection.


----------



## Rich Nuth (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll ask her to try that. I'm just getting tired of trying to explain things like that to her. She wants it to work as reliably as our Model X does with the fob. The fob works fine even from her purse. I understand the reason for using a phone as it supports car sharing. But one certainly wants 100% reliability when running to the car in the rain and discovering that the doors won't unlock until you open the app.

I think the phone solution is more of a problem if you have 2 Teslas registered on the app. If I remotely start charging on the X, for example, and forget to switch back the 3 the doors on the 3 will not unlock until I open the app and re-select the 3.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rich Nuth said:


> I think the phone solution is more of a problem if you have 2 Teslas registered on the app. If I remotely start charging on the X, for example, and forget to switch back the 3 the doors on the 3 will not unlock until I open the app and re-select the 3.


True, the app will only unlock the doors of the active Tesla (if you have more than one Tesla registered on the same app). But as long as the Tesla you want to unlock is the active Tesla on the app, it should work 100% of the time. Or else you need to configure your phone settings to ensure it's not putting the app to sleep or in a slow state or, if that doesn't work, get a better phone that works how it should.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Fwiw...

I use an iPhone X.

If the phone is in my back pocket (Levi jeans), then it doesn't get picked up.
If I turn slightly, it works.

If I keep the phone in my shirt pocket, then no problem, works 100% of the time.

The back pocket thing is an RF attenuation thing.


----------



## Fredbob711 (Sep 12, 2017)

If you're looking for an affordable Android phone, I have a Nexus 5X (waiting for the Pixel 3) and have had very few problems with it. Occasionally I have to put the phone in airplane mode to reset the Bluetooth, but overall it's been incredibly reliable.
I'm actually on my second Nexus 5X since I got the car. First one crapped out on me last week and got a replacement that's been working just as well as my old one.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with using the Sony Xperia XZ2 Premium (or its ilk) as a key? Just got it and *love* the phone (low light photo/video quality is to die for), but it's not super common so I haven't heard of anyone trying it with the Model 3 yet.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Fredbob711 said:


> I'm actually on my second Nexus 5X since I got the car. First one crapped out on me last week and got a replacement that's been working just as well as my old one.


Those phones actually have a well-known defect that causes each one to enter a boot-loop after a year or two. But LG has been fixing them out-of-warranty. So if you're interested in getting your crapped-out one fixed, it's probably possible. I've had two fixed already, but the last one was fixed in December 2017, so I'm not certain that LG is still fixing them for free.


----------



## Fredbob711 (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> Those phones actually have a well-known defect that causes each one to enter a boot-loop after a year or two. But LG has been fixing them out-of-warranty. So if you're interested in getting your crapped-out one fixed, it's probably possible. I've had two fixed already, but the last one was fixed in December 2017, so I'm not certain that LG is still fixing them for free.


Yeah, I'm aware of it, this is actually my 3rd 5X, got the first one replaced for free after it entered the boot loop. I just used the device protection I have through Project Fi to get the replacement this time and that means I have to send the broken one back.
Won't have it for much longer hopefully.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

My iPhone 8 8 plus and Xs max all work about 98% of the time. Put another way I have had to take the key card out five times in the last six months.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> My iPhone 8 8 plus and Xs max all work about 98% of the time. Put another way I have had to take the key card out five times in the last six months.


I wonder what it is that keeps them from being 100%. I think if mine didn't work 100%, I would always wonder if it was going to work each time. Maybe that 2% failure is when your phone battery gets below a certain percentage it starts shutting off services?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I wonder what it is that keeps them from being 100%. I think if mine didn't work 100%, I would always wonder if it was going to work each time. Maybe that 2% failure is when your phone battery gets below a certain percentage it starts shutting off services?


I would say, mine has worked essentially 100%, but for example in the very early morning I find the car is often in a deeper state. At that point, I think the BT radio is not active, or something similar to that. If I want to quickly get in the door, it often won't open. If i open the phone app, and click open boom it's open.

Sometimes, the key card is closer for that than the phone is. I really wish there was an apple watch app just for these purposes.

Two of the five times I have had to pull out the car, INSIDE the car it wanted to have the card scanned INTERNALLY. I can't find the rhyme or reason for this switch. could have been after a software upgrade, could have been after I used Valet mode. Could have been somehow my phone didn't give the right info (in these cases, the phone let me IN the car but the car wanted MORE before it would start).

ONE time, I saw the "present card" visualization in the car, put my phone down in the cup holder and the visualization went away. I really don't think this had anything to do with the proximity of the phone, but I didn't in the end have to present the CARD.

It's literally ONE time or TWO that I had to present the card to get it into DRIVE.

So, I was going to put the number actually at 99%, because it can't be considered 100%, but it's truly closer to 100% than 98% to me but of all the overall times I've gone to the car, gone IN The car and then driven the car away in the past five months, It would probably be rounded down from 98.49$ to 98%, as opposed to 99%. ;-)


----------



## DR61 (Apr 10, 2016)

Our iPhone 7's have worked for door unlocking 100% of the time (first 35 days and 1000 miles). I have only used the keycard to test functionality. Software Versions 32.3 and 36.2.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Pixel 2 XL, with no special settings and it's worked 100% every time except one time when the Tesla app had just been updated and I had to re-open the app before getting access.


----------



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

Using Moto Z2. Since the persistent notification update, my phone is essentially 100% and only fails if it's in my back pocket (bluetooth limitation).


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Until recently I have been using a Moto G5 Plus it worked so rarely that I gave up and just used the key card. My Google Pixel 3 XL arrived a couple of days ago and I have been experimenting and good bit. It has been working perfectly so far.

I will let you know if I encounter any problems.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

There are many threads about this but I'll write my answer again, my Pixel XL 2 works 99% of the time. My wife has a new iPhone and that one works 100% of the time and loads a bit faster than my Pixel XL 2.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Wife and I both drive our Model 3 and we both use the iPhone X. Since we took delivery in early September, they have both worked flawlessly. We are very pleased with not having to carry around a key fob.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm currently using a rather low-end Moto g6 phone.
It has worked every time so far.

There were two times when I thought it wasn't working:

The one time I discovered that I had turned off bluetooth on my phone. Oops.
The other time, the car was in the middle of a software update. The car display just kept saying to use a keycard. But when I started the app on my phone, it had a message that the car was in the middle of updating.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Guy Weathersby said:


> Until recently I have been using a Moto G5 Plus it worked so rarely that I gave up and just used the key card. My Google Pixel 3 XL arrived a couple of days ago and I have been experimenting and good bit. It has been working perfectly so far.
> 
> I will let you know if I encounter any problems.


We get a new Pixel every year, but this year I decided getting a new Tesla should be good enough.

I suspect that will change the closer we get to Christmas tho. Until then my Pixel 2 XL has been flawless.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

My iPhone 6S works 100% of the time for unlocking. Maybe 95+% of the time for starting the car right away. This on firmware versions 36.2 and 40.1.

My phone is never behind me.


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Pixel 2 XL here as well. 100% track record except one time 2 days after I got the car in August. Never laggy and the door opens every time I press the door handle.


----------

